# Double to single seat conversion



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

I wonder if anyone out there can help me. I have a 2007 citroen relay van conversion which has the original twin passenger seats. I would like to convert to a single passenger seat to give me the advantage of being able to access the rear of the van. The questions i have are 1] What single seat is normally used for a camper conversion, because i cant find a single passenger seat anywhere specifically for the relay. 2] Is the double seat normally modified to a single somehow and how is this done, 3] Where could i obtain a single seat. 4] Who does these conversions, or is it possible to do it yourself. 5] And finally, what sort of cost would could i expect to pay. Any help at all would be most appreciated.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Look here.
These supply seating to police, fire, health authority, coach, heavy industrial, truck, van and any joe bloggs.
A real quality seat.
Son in law is a rep for the company.
http://www.be-ge.co.uk/

Dave p


----------



## bigee (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'll take a look.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi .. we had an extra single seat ( full 3 point seatbelt) added to our van by Youngs Conversions of Bletchley. It was covered to match the rest of the upholstery. Fully accepted by DVLA and on our V5. It is removable which is a big plus.
Lala


----------

